# More trial & error..w/ photos!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

We failed again. If we continue trying to title for the IPO2, we need some serious remodeling in protection. He's having a hard time moving forward with confidence after being stepped on in the last trial. Frustrating 

But on a good note, his tracking was pretty awesome. It was his best track to date. Super intense and focused with good speed. He didn't miss a step...But he did miss both articles so our score went from a 98 to a 77. Of course I have to say he's never done that before!!!

The conditions were excellent. A little chilly out, but not terrible for November weather. The frost was so perfect.


104 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


107 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


112 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


117 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


119 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Obedience was fun. I was super nervous at first, but I got out there and felt the most comfortable that I have been since we started trialing. We actually had a good time out there together, as a team. We ended up with a 91. He performs everything well, but needs more power overall. He's just kinda a lazy guy 


185 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


190 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


206 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


207 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


217 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


218 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Protection was a mess. But I know what needs work now. I may continue with just tracking and obedience titles. We are going to take a little break and see what happens. 

We got to play ball at the end of the day and ended on a good note. 

609 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Also took some stacked shots. Handsome guy :wub:

599 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Another scary and heartbreaking day overall. Feeling a bit more discouraged than last time, but I'm going to just wait and see what happens for now. Aiden and I tried our hardest and still had a good time out there, especially with his excellent job in tracking and obedience. Good thing I will always love this boy regardless of our titles.


184 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Oh! I got a cool new sticker for my car too!!!

sticker by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Beautiful pics! I love the sticker, where did you make that?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

So inspirational!!! I heart both of you! What a cool sticker indeed! Don't worry you'll get 'em if you keep at it!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. My friend makes stickers and can ship them. Lies, he's the guy named Matt who I tagged in the photo on my Facebook page. You can message him if you want some!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice pictures. Keep at it! You'll get there.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Great pics! I love # 217 ... perfect "snapping" moment of the camera!

How frustrating for you ... but how rewarding on how far you've both moved along!!!

I think it's a great idea that you have ... take a break for a while and just "be" with your dog and then move forward when you're ready ... We all hit plateaus and they're not fun ... 

He certainly looks like he's having fun in the pictures ... so I wouldn't say it was a total failure ... like that old Meatloaf song ... "two out of three ain't bad!"


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you both!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice pictures. Aiden is such a handsome dog! He reminds me SOOO much of my Odin, similar expressions


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Thanks guys. My friend makes stickers and can ship them. Lies, he's the guy named Matt who I tagged in the photo on my Facebook page. You can message him if you want some!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Can he make different breed stickers or just GSD's? I'd like to get one for each of my dogs..the name adds a nice touch.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The tracking pics are great! Hardly ever see tracking/trialing shots. That was some prickly stuff Aiden had to track in I'm sure, bet his nose was numb. 

I want the stick family stickers...LOL!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> The tracking pics are great! Hardly ever see tracking/trialing shots. That was some prickly stuff Aiden had to track in I'm sure, bet his nose was numb.
> 
> I want the stick family stickers...LOL!


I really like tracking, so I tend to take a lot of pics/ask people to take lots for me. 

And yes! I love that one! Hahah "My Schutzhund dog doesn't care about your stick family" lol

The club that I trialed at makes the stickers. Its Interstate Schutzhund Club on Facebook.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I already messaged them. Hope I get a response, they are probably getting massive hits from this thread, LOL! 
I like tracking too...wish I had places to do it around me. 
This time of year is excellent for tracking, though the days are way too short!


----------

